# Alligator meat?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I work for a food distributor and a vendor today offered to send me (free!) 5 lbs of alligator meat. I doubt I'm going to try it myself but I think Daisy would like it 

I'm thinking about cutting it up into chunks, microwaving it and using it as dog treats.

What do you think? Anybody ever given their dogs alligator meat?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

No, but I would if I could get it!! It's oddly very similar to chicken (if your dog has a chicken allergy, they'd most likely be allergic to alligator as well) and tastes like chicken too! Don't knock trying it for yourself either, its GOOD.. my mom had it at her wedding rehearsal dinner. 

Does your vendor friend wanna send some to your forum friend in San Diego?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Alligator is pretty good. It does taste alot like chicken. My dad tricked me into trying it when I was younger. Not bad a all.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Don't knock trying it for yourself either, its GOOD..


 
:yuck: :vomit:

LOL! Never tried it, just wanted to use the throw-up smiley guy! I hope Daisy likes it


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tastes just like chicken. No reason you can't eat it yourself! It's a bit on the tough side, but quite tasty as a novelty.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

MMMMM You have to fry it! I love it, but I always have night terrors after I eat it (and I know it is not the six pack of beer I drank with it causing the problem).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yuck! Yuck! Yuck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't imagine living somewhere that you can get the best crab cakes in the world, and then eating alligator!




vrocco1 said:


> MMMMM You have to fry it! I love it, but I always have night terrors after I eat it (and I know it is not the six pack of beer I drank with it causing the problem).


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

just another voice - it's not bad. i had it a few years ago when visiting family in FL and a then 15 year old nephew tried to gross me out by ordering it - foo on him - i ate half his appetizer!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't imagine living somewhere that you can get the best crab cakes in the world, and then eating alligator!


LOL I've been thinking about crab cakes all day!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

It would be fine for your dog. I would cook it, though.. It might toughen up in the microwave. We have eaten it.. fried fresh, no less. It is a like a funny mix of chicken and fish.. Not bad, but nothing I would miss if I never ate it again. When my son tried it the first time he was 6 years old and thought it was chicken.. absolutely loved it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Send it on over! I am making crab cakes and muffalleta for our mardi gras party tommorrow, a little alligator will spice things up!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I never tried it but I'm sure dogs would love it!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

I would love to get some & feed it to them raw.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Geez, how far from me are you???? Can I come, too?
I love N'awlins....




Abbydabbydo said:


> Send it on over! I am making crab cakes and muffalleta for our mardi gras party tommorrow, a little alligator will spice things up!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

It does taste alot like chicken. Too tough for me.

I'm sure Daisy would love it


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Geez, how far from me are you???? Can I come, too?
> I love N'awlins....


Certainly! I just put everything up, ready to fry, plus barbecued shrimp, catfish fries and my grape juice ice ring is freezing for the punch! It's really a pre-party though, DH's band plays at bar that has just been rehabbed from the flood and we'll go there about nine with heartburn!

Wish I had some alligator!


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

*Alligator Meat*

Hi, Suzie G. here

I have not fed alligator myself but I know of others who have succesfully fed it.These were dogs being fed a raw diet so alligator was just one more source of variety for them. It was fed raw. When fed for the first time -it was given slowly and in small amounts to start out with. After the initial introduction it was fed in the same amounts as any othe meat the dogs ate. These dogs were not eating kibble.


----------



## Tonya B (Apr 2, 2013)

Costco carried an alligator dog treat this winter. It was made in the USA from gator from Louisiana. My 2 girls LOVED it. It smelled a bit swampy though. I wish I could find it again!


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it would be great raw for dogs accustomed to raw or cooked if they are not accustomed to raw. Yes, it taste a bit like chicken, but there would certainly not be any problem feeding it to a dog allergic to chicken... comon' they are certainly not close relatives.


----------

